# Problem with Oppo......Gonk ?



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

While watching Precias BD tonite I had the same problems I did with 2012.

Video slowing at times no longer than a second or Two and frame advancing a second or Two as well. No issue with audio drop but this is troublesome. Do I have a bad Oppo or is there a setting I need to adjust ? 

Oppo 83 Blue Ray player sending audio /Video through HDMI into Onkyo 805 then to panny AE900.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

maybe you need a firmware update. or its a bad player. or you are getting some lousy disks..

Matt


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Steve_vai_rules said:


> maybe you need a firmware update. or its a bad player. or you are getting some lousy disks..
> 
> Matt


Matt , I would think it would have all updated firmwares as it is just over a week old. I'm leaning towards a bad player. Somthing to do with compression as standard DVD's play fine. 2 out of 4 BD discs have issues.


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Have you contacted Oppo? I hear they have pretty good customer service.


----------



## Steve_Vai_rules (Jun 22, 2010)

Drunkonjack said:


> Matt , I would think it would have all updated firmwares as it is just over a week old. I'm leaning towards a bad player. Somthing to do with compression as standard DVD's play fine. 2 out of 4 BD discs have issues.


in that case give oppo a call. it still could be a firmware issue. but you will likely need them to help you sort it out. From my dealings with them they are pretty friendly and helpful.

Matt


----------



## etcarroll (Mar 17, 2008)

I'm sorry....... ....Jack's watching Precious?!?

Precious???????

Let me mull this over a moment.......

Nope, my feeble, aged brain simply can't wrap itself around this event.

Precious.......

Really?????????


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

etcarroll said:


> I'm sorry....... ....Jack's watching Precious?!?
> 
> Precious???????
> 
> ...



..........Maybe it was a Steven Seagal Movie


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Been out of town all day, just playing catch-up. I'd definitely give OPPO a call or email about this, as I haven't seen any reports from other users that match this behavior.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

I called Oppo and they said to shut off the 24 hz. I checked and it was off with default settings . They said it must be Firmware as they checked with the firmware code I told them I had and it was a firware dated to Sept.

They are sending a disc to update firmware.

I'll update this thread as I continue to trouble shoot this issue.


----------



## dwayland (Jul 3, 2008)

Quick question for you... Does your Oppo tray vibrate when you close the drawer? Mine does and sometimes I think that the CD/DVD is going to vibrate itself out of its seated position in the tray...

Thanks,

Derek


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

dwayland said:


> Quick question for you... Does your Oppo tray vibrate when you close the drawer? Mine does and sometimes I think that the CD/DVD is going to vibrate itself out of its seated position in the tray...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Derek


Derek , The tray is very smooth on open and close. Great player other than the BD palyback.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

If you don't want to wait for the disc to come and have a USB memory stick (thumb drive) handy, you can grab the latest firmware from this page (the firmware file itself is here). You just put the contents of the zip file in a folder on the USB stick (folder name must be UPG) and plug the stick into the player's USB port.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Thanks Gonk ! I'm a bit of a computer idiot and could'nt figure this out .I'll have to wait for the disc:dizzy:


----------



## Jerrin7 (Sep 13, 2009)

Drunkonjack said:


> While watching Precias BD tonite I had the same problems I did with 2012.
> 
> Video slowing at times no longer than a second or Two and frame advancing a second or Two as well. No issue with audio drop but this is troublesome. Do I have a bad Oppo or is there a setting I need to adjust ?
> 
> Oppo 83 Blue Ray player sending audio /Video through HDMI into Onkyo 805 then to panny AE900.


Hi Jack,

Doublecheck that there is nothing wrong with your discs. Especially if you received them from Netflix. I have experienced the exact same problem as you, twice in the the last week. Each time it was a very small crack in the outside of the Blu-ray. It was a pain to try and watch Grand Torino 3 times.... Even my replacement disc had the same small crack. Third time I checked the disc before watching it. No crack= no problem. 

Hope there is nothing wrong with your player.


----------



## skullguise (Apr 17, 2008)

Drunkonjack said:


> Thanks Gonk ! I'm a bit of a computer idiot and could'nt figure this out .I'll have to wait for the disc:dizzy:


That's because you watch movies like Precious.....

Watch Chuck Norris movies (not even Steven Seagal) and you'll be upgrading firmware on your toaster!

:lurk:


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

O.K .........O.K I'll not watch movies like Precious as long as they are not nominated for best film. I watch to make an honest assement of What my pick for best film.

So far I seen Avatar , Natorious Bastards , Hurt Locker and Presious..........I Think Notoious Bastards is by far the best.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Jerrin said:


> Hi Jack,
> 
> Doublecheck that there is nothing wrong with your discs. Especially if you received them from Netflix. I have experienced the exact same problem as you, twice in the the last week. Each time it was a very small crack in the outside of the Blu-ray. It was a pain to try and watch Grand Torino 3 times.... Even my replacement disc had the same small crack. Third time I checked the disc before watching it. No crack= no problem.
> 
> Hope there is nothing wrong with your player.


Some of these discs were Brand new rentals . I thought that same at first it was a damaged disc......mainly hoping. I hope this firmware upgrade cures the problem or it will be going back.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Threw in "Up in the Air" and the same issue were there. So I went threw firmware upgrade using the disc and directions Oppo sent.

Now it apears the issue is even worse than before . Must not be an issue with firmware. I'll call Oppo tomoorroww


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Oppo is sending another player


----------



## dvenardos (Sep 27, 2008)

Good, definitely sounds like you have a bad one.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

dvenardos said:


> Good, definitely sounds like you have a bad one.


And they are a great team to work with.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Sounds like a sick player, alright. May be a fault with the drive. They will get you fixed up, though.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

The replacement Oppo was delivered today . I have Three Netflix BD to watch I hope I have a good player now .............OrI have a problem further down the chain.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Let us know how it goes, DOJ.


----------



## Drunkonjack (Mar 2, 2008)

Woo Hoo ! I think we did it ! Watched "Armoured" "The Blind Side" and "Up in the Air" with no issues yesturday. The Oppo performed flawlessly and looked fantastic. I must say I can clearly hear the sound difference with Blueray.

Turns out I just had a bad player.

Thanks to the Oppo team they are a great bunch to deal with and got this corrected without a hitch.


----------



## gonk (Jul 3, 2009)

Excellent news! Glad to hear that they've got you up and running...


----------

